# bootowalna plyta z obrazem (win)

## wet

W wielkim skrocie.. Szukam plytki ktora po wsadzeniu i zabootowaniu z niej komputera automatycznie przywroci obraz na odpowiednia partycje wybrana podczas tworzenia tej plytki(!) to jest wazne. 

Wczesniej byl obraz na dysku i pewien facet po dwoch latach przywracania z niego.. nagle usunal przypadkiem.:/ Wiec chce nagrac na dvd, czy znacie takie narzedzie?

Bardzo pilne, wiec wybaczcie forum linuksowe, ale wiem, ze siedza tu ludzie znajacy sie.

----------

## Andry77

Norton Ghost (komercyjny) lub dd z kompresją w locie  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *wet wrote:*   

> Bardzo pilne, wiec wybaczcie forum linuksowe, ale wiem, ze siedza tu ludzie znajacy sie.

 

Co nie zmienia faktów, że to forum LINUKSOWE.

Na takim naprzykład forum centrum.xp też siedzi paru kolesi "znających się".

----------

## Yatmai

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Na takim naprzykład forum centrum.xp też siedzi paru kolesi "znających się".

 

Tak się znają, że kurna nie wiedzą jak w xP montować pendrive'y asynchronicznie :/

----------

## Gabrys

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Tak się znają, że kurna nie wiedzą jak w xP montować pendrive'y asynchronicznie :/

 Wg mnie w windowsie nie da się nie-asynchronicznie

----------

## wet

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Co nie zmienia faktów, że to forum LINUKSOWE.
> 
> Na takim naprzykład forum centrum.xp też siedzi paru kolesi "znających się".

 

Co nie zmienia faktow, ze to dzial OT. Wiec moge pisac o wszystkim, o Ministerstwie Obrony Narodowej, gustach muzycznych, dowcipach, podejrzewam, ze i tematy damsko-meskie by przeszly zwlaszcza jakby post umiescil ktos z wieksza ich liczba, a windows xp nie?

Jesli tak prosze o liste cenzurowanych tematow.

----------

## bartmarian

w porzadku, masz racje, powiedz mi jak czesto pytasz o linux'a na forum xp ?

----------

## wet

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> w porzadku, masz racje, powiedz mi jak czesto pytasz o linux'a na forum xp ?

 

1. Nie bywam na forum xp.

2. Bardzo czesto linuksiarze wczesniej pracowali na windowsie- badz czesto sa uznawani za glownych informatykow rodziny i robia rodzinie/ znajomym cos na windowsie. Dlatego tez sadze, ze wielu zna temat.

3. Tak, lepiej byloby spytac na forum windowsa xp, lecz te ktore znalazlem maja za slaby poziom, a tu wiem/sadzilem, ze moge liczyc na rzetelne opinie.

Alez nie upieraj sie, jestem sklonny przyznac Ci racje, po prostu wyznacz liste zakazanych tematow, a moze jakies hot-keywords za ktore ostrzezenia sa przyznawane, np aby nikt nie smial wymowic slowka microsoft?

----------

## BeteNoire

wet, wg mnie na forum linuksowym pojawiający się na nowo wątek powinien w _jakikolwiek_ sposób dotyczyć linuksa. Ostatnio zasady tego forum stały się mniej restrykcyjne i toleruje się tu dużo rzeczy, ale Twój post w żaden sposób nie nawiązuje do systemów linuksowych, a wręcz przeciwnie - dotyczy systemu z przeciwnej strony barykady   :Twisted Evil: 

Btw. na forum xp piszą trochę o linuksie   :Laughing: 

----------

## mirek

http://partitionlogic.org.uk/about/index.html

----------

## wet

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> wet, wg mnie na forum linuksowym pojawiający się na nowo wątek powinien w _jakikolwiek_ sposób dotyczyć linuksa. Ostatnio zasady tego forum stały się mniej restrykcyjne i toleruje się tu dużo rzeczy, ale Twój post w żaden sposób nie nawiązuje do systemów linuksowych.

 

1. "Informatycy mają głównie córki?"

2. "WAT: Jak MON olał ponad 7000 ludzi..."

Jakikolwiek zwiazek z linuksem?

Pomine tematy o gustach muzycznych, bo mozna to podciagnac pod gusta muzyczne milosnikow linuksa, pomine poznajmy sie, bo mozesz powiedziec, ze chodzi o poznanie stritce informatyczne or sth..

Faktycznie, w koncu MON ma pewnie komputery.. To juz pod branze IT podchodzi...

równi, równiejsi?

----------

## BeteNoire

Tak, zdecydowanie powinno się wprowadzić jakieś zasady w OTW   :Twisted Evil: 

Ale niech Moderator się w tej kwestii wypowie   :Wink: 

----------

## bartmarian

Wet, pierwsza odpowiedz, czyli "dd" + swoja dystrybucja + wlasne skrypty = rozwiazanie.

----------

## wet

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Tak, zdecydowanie powinno się wprowadzić jakieś zasady w OTW  
> 
> Ale niech Moderator się w tej kwestii wypowie  

 

Jestem za. 

Widzisz, nawet doszlismy do porozumienia. ;->

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> Wet, pierwsza odpowiedz, czyli "dd" + swoja dystrybucja + wlasne skrypty = rozwiazanie.

 

A nie przypadkiem = 1 mozliwe rozwiazanie?

Mnie osobiscie w Gentoo, jego filozofii zachwycila swoboda wyboru, wolnosc, mozliwosc... :Wink: Last edited by wet on Fri Jan 26, 2007 11:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Raku

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Tak, zdecydowanie powinno się wprowadzić jakieś zasady w OTW  
> 
> Ale niech Moderator się w tej kwestii wypowie  

 

czegoś tu nie rozumiem... chcieliście forum OTW do rozmów o dupie maryny, a ty nagle chcesz moderować tematykę poruszaną na tym specjalnie do takich rozmów forum?

cytat z głównej storny forum:

 *Quote:*   

> Polish OTW
> 
> Rozmowy nie związane ściśle z Gentoo
> 
> Moderatorzy muchar, Raku, Poe, milu, argasek, Global Moderators

 

----------

## BeteNoire

Raku, odpowiem Ci w ten sposób: załóżmy, że pracujesz w sklepie komputerowym i wchodzi do niego kolo z pytaniem: poproszę pół kilo kaszanki. Parskasz śmiechem i/lub robisz oczy jak spodki, a jak masz lepszy dzień to wysyłasz delikwenta do mięsnego za rogiem. Do tego samego sklepu wchodzi ktoś z pytaniem o kabel jack-na-cinche do podłączenia kompa do wieży. Już Cię to tak bardzo nie razi więc odsyłasz kolesia do sklepu rtv obok...

Wskazałem wetowi stosowne forum, ale nikt mu jeszcze nie pokazał rozwiązania jakiego oczekuje (podobno są tu ludzie znający się  :Wink:  ). Ja też nie wiem co to może być za magiczny program autobootowalno-odtwarzalny, ale w kwestii robienia obrazów zajrzałbym do Hiren's boot CD.

Tyle z mojej strony w tym temacie.

PS. No dobra, Acronis ma zarówno produkty dla Linuksa jak i Windows, ale ma też swoją cenę  :Wink: 

----------

